# Answer to, can you ov before trigger shot?



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All,

Quick back story.  Last month I asked- can you ov before trigger shot, answer was yes.  So very true.  Here's the tale,  last month  I had strong ov pains 2 days before IUI.  I thought I had ov'd early.  IUI was done and it was a  .  This time,  I was due to go for a tracking scan today,  Mon night I started to feel heavy and bloaty,  (a sure sign for me), so yesterday morning I did an OPK, +ve.  I phoned my clinic and asked if the injections would give a false positive they said no and could I go in for a scan.  I went for the scan yesterday,  1 foll at 18mm and 1 at 15mm.  Dr asked me to do another injection last night for final growth push and  to come back today. I had my scan at 7.45 am , no follies, I had ov'd in the night.  So we did the IUI today.  I am fairly sure I did ov before trigger last month also so there was no egg for sperm hence the BFN

Long story short if you do get ov pains,  do a stick just to check. You don't want to miss your shot.


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Same has happened to me and follies ovulated - found out on scan the morning after!!!

It is expensive and can drive you mad    using the pee sticks - but if you suspect that you may have ovulated / are about to - it is a good idea to check!!

Molly


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Can I ask what drugs you are using?? Are you using pregnly and then an induction ovulation injections??


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya , this is only my second message thing.   Hope I'm doing it right!

I thought I'd ov before trigger, doc said noooooo. But because it was over the weekend, and I was due for insem on the Mon, I wasnt scaned to check.  Thanks for asking about this, we're trying it again, and its good to know I'm not cracking up!    
sue


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Caz,

I inject 150mg menogon  every other day from cd2,  then trigger with pregnyl.  I find this really confusing as it seems some people use pregnyl as an FSH.


----------

